# xoom forum?



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

My wife just bought me a xoom and I noticed we don't have a xoom section. Can anyone point me to a good site?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/forumdisplay.php?45-Motorola-Xoom


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

lmao how did i miss that. thanks


----------

